# Front audio panel hook-up......



## ant7701 (Feb 11, 2007)

hi. Im new here and have a small problem wiring up my front audio panel correctly. This is a new build and am using the Asus P5PE-VM board with an Enermax case. I need to know which wires go where cause Im experiencing audio problems. As of right now the sound is very very very low unless i actually plug in a headphone or mic in the front panel, then the volume corrects itself and works fine. And the Asus manual on installing the front audio panel wires is confusing. On the case....i have the following wires
1. Mic
2. Mic Bias
3. AGnd
4. FpoutL
5. FpoutR
6. Ret L
7. Ret R

these make perfect sense to me....but the names of the pins in the asus manual are confusing and i dont know what to put where, so i guessed and thats why i have the very very low sound problem now.
the asus pins are
1. MIC2_L
2. MIC2_R
3. HP_R
4. HP_L
5. Jack_Sense
6. AGnd
7. Presense#
8. MIC2_JD
9. HP_HD

please if anyone can help wire up this panel correctly. thanks alot.....


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I certainly don't know that board and that case, but some are quite similar. As I have worked some in the past couple of years for customers, I have written down some typical ones as I put them together. So, I did find those that I kept (many I did not keep) from some of them that I did. Mostly, I just do them from the materials that are provided with the case or motherboards.

I actually don't remember which cases or motherboards these that I found represent, but you might kind of get a pattern that will help you. Anyway, without further comment, here are some samples that might help to verify what you are doing. Sorry, I could not be of more help.

*Sample #1*

Motherboard's FSENSE2 pin: nothing connected
Motherboard's FSENSE1 pin: nothing connected
Motherboard's -ACZ_DET pin: nothing connected
Motherboard's GND pin: Case's AUD GND plug
Motherboard's LINE2_L pin: Case's FPOUT-L plug
Motherboard's FAUOIO_JD pin: nothing connected
Motherboard's LINE2_R pin: Case's FPOUT-R plug
Motherboard's MIC2_R pin: Case's MIC plug
Motherboard's MIC2_L pin: Case's MIC-BIAS plug

*Sample #2*

Case ----->MB
BLUE ----->BLINE_OUT_L
RED ----->Line out_L
PURPLE ----->BLINE_OUT_R
YELLOW----->Line out_R
ORANGE----->MICPWR
GREEN ----->MIC2
BLACK ----->AGND

*Sample #3*

Case……………..Motherboard 
AUD GND………. AGND 
FRONT-L……….. LINE_OUT_L 
FRONT-R………. .LINE_OUT_R 
MIC……………….MIC2
MIC BIAS…………MICPWR
RET-R……………. BLINE_OUT_R 
RET-L…………….. BLINE_OUT_L 

*Sample #4*

Case ----->MB
BLUE ----->BLINE_OUT_L
RED ----->Line out_L
PURPLE ----->BLINE_OUT_R
YELLOW----->Line out_R
ORANGE----->MICPWR
GREEN ----->MIC2
BLACK ----->AGND

*Sample #5*

mic-in - (pin 1)
mic2 gnd - (pin 2) 
agnd mic-bias - (pin 3)
micpwr spkout R - (pin 5)
line out_R return R - (pin 6) 
BLINE_OUT_R spkout L - (pin 9)
line out_L return L - (pin 10) 
BLINE_OUT_L


----------



## ant7701 (Feb 11, 2007)

anyone else??? I dont understand what HP_HD is and HP_L and presense MIC_JD, etc.....anyone have any experience with this set-up. No luck as of yet.


----------

